# How to fix Bass rumble or HOW I fixed it.



## trickson (Jan 17, 2020)

SO finally sick as all you know what about the base rumble I keep getting when ever I used My TT so This is how I decided to fix it. 

Relocated the TT 6' X 3' away from the nearest speaker, Then I tested I was still getting this rumble. So getting really fed up I took some R16 fiberglass insulation cut a 14" X 14" square placed the TT on top on it and guess what?
Every bit of the rumble is GONE COMPLETELY GONE! 
YES it is now a complete JOY to listen to my Vinyl! 














Now this is AUDIOPHILE LEVEL sound quality! 
I have NEVER been able to get this TT to NOT rumble at -30 volume level! 
NOW?! Well I can get it up to 03 now and I still have MORE and STILL NO rumble! 
I can put the JUICE to my system now. Use the 770 watts all of them now!


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 17, 2020)

That looks...itchy. lol... but creative!

If you want to do it with less, uh, itch, try these - https://www.supplyhouse.com/Diversi...BEOU2ybNhWRFX_CiQxoOlFAulimdPSQIaAh2rEALw_wcB

Edit: lol you got bass right 1/2! You're on your way!


----------



## trickson (Jan 17, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> That looks...itchy. lol... but creative!
> 
> If you want to do it with less, uh, itch, try these - https://www.supplyhouse.com/Diversi...BEOU2ybNhWRFX_CiQxoOlFAulimdPSQIaAh2rEALw_wcB
> 
> Edit: lol you got bass right 1/2! You're on your way!


I have full bass now 100% with power sub as well. 
Them are pads for feet right? Thing is the entire unit needs to be on the itchy stuff, I tried putting pads on the feet that just did not help at all.
The only way to really dampen all that vibration coming from the floor is to use one large piece of insulation. I even tried crate foam.
It took me 2 years to finally figure out just how to stop the bass from reaching the stylist and I did it. 
Yeah it maybe itchy looking and is itchy to touch, it fixed the massive issues with bass rumble and feedback my speakers were getting.

You know how exciting it is to hear music for the first time as loud as you like without any distortion? Just clean clear booming sound? 
Well I finally do. 
I recommend this fix to anyone that has any issues with bass rumble or feedback from speakers when using your Turn Table.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Go get a bed foam topper


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Go get a bed foam topper


Tried that too. that did not work.  it is not dense enough to really catch the bass vibrations and dampening them from the entire TT body.
The only reason I did not use the insulation in the first place is the itchy crap is very hard to work with and it really itches the heck out of me. 
I had to put on 2 pair of gloves one rubber then some shop gloves and I still got it on me! Yet on my face no less! I'm fine suffering this out. I'll take it the TT is FIXED!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 18, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> That looks...itchy. lol... but creative!
> 
> If you want to do it with less, uh, itch, try these - https://www.supplyhouse.com/Diversi...BEOU2ybNhWRFX_CiQxoOlFAulimdPSQIaAh2rEALw_wcB
> 
> Edit: lol you got bass right 1/2! You're on your way!


Lol I have the 4"x4" x7/8 (x4)under my washer... No noise no vibration no shaking whatsoever... It's good shit.

I think it's funny you linked supply house... Even though I bought those there I wouldn't have thought about them in any other way than for hydronic furnace parts.


I'm glad you solved your problem... Maybe try and put the insulation in a bag... Those pictures are making me itchy... Lol
.nice setup BTW


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2020)

This stuff really shouldnt be open out there in your living room...

If it feels itchy, it is itchy, and you risk lung problems being around those fibers. Note the material slowly deteriorates.

There are a half dozen other ways. You can for example put your TT in a cradle on a chain hanging off the ceiling. It eliminates ALL vibration. You can use thick undercarpet or floor vinyl... stack several layers of it.

There is also very thick vinyl out there, cant find the name but it is used to dampen vibrations from even real acoustic drums. Pretty cheap too.

We use it for many things. Its also great for furniture feet, this couch NEVER moves around;

EDIT: yeah. we have a cat.. This didn't look as gruesome on my phone


----------



## basco (Jan 18, 2020)

stonewool would be better = not so itchy and better for your lungs as glasswool but would not recommend both in a living room like others have pointed out.

so much alternatives:


			Amazon.com : antivibration mat washing machine
		


this is good too:





						DimasTech Neoprene Layer für Mainboards bis XL-ATX (25mm Höhe)
					

Unterlage für Mainboards für die Monateg auf Bench Tables von DimasTech, für den Formfaktor XL-ATX




					www.caseking.de


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2020)

Okay let me see if I can explain this a bit better.
I have for some time been dealing with Bass Rumble coming through my Turn Table, In fact I have been struggling with it for 40 years! I have really tried everything.
I then just said to myself if this issue isn't getting solved with all the standoff padding then there is something else going on.
I thought maybe it's the sound vibrations resonating in between the air space from the standoff's to the TT case. So if this is the problem how do I solve it?
Well one way is to set it on something like a pillow but the entire TT not just the legs. I tried that and wallah! it worked but I can't just cut up a pillow or leave it on one so I tried this and it worked just like the pillow but even BETTER!
My theory is that the air space from the legs to the TT is resonating through the case of the TT and into the stylist, It works great I will try out some other material but for now I am HAPPY. 
It is fiberglass insulation people NOT asbestos!
It's in every HOME in every attic and in every wall and yes YOU do know it is also used to insulate heating and air ducts right?
Yeah it's NOT going to kill or harm anyone. LOL.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2020)

trickson said:


> It is fiberglass insulation people NOT asbestos!
> It's in every HOME in every attic and in every wall and yes YOU do know it is also used to insulate heating and air ducts right?
> Yeah it's NOT going to kill or harm anyone. LOL.


It's itchy to even look at a picture of it. 

Perhaps an alternative would be to try out normal looking purpose made pads on the corners and trim up the insulation so it is under and hidden.  You'll likely yield the same result....assuming your theory of the 'air vibrating underneath'is true.

What model Denon TT is that? Is it a plastic base? If listening to vinyl is a big thing for you, perhaps consider upgrading your turntable to something with a more solid base. While no TT is immune to that feedback, better models offer better vibration and noise insulation (not corningware..)...higher quality cartridge/stylus, etc.









						TURNTABLE BUYER'S GUIDE: RAW BEGINNERS!
					

Looking to buy a turntable for yourself or loved one? Haven’t got a clue how to go about it? Paul Rigby presents his top turntable buyer's guide plus some




					theaudiophileman.com
				







			turntable.stylus guide - Google Search


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2020)

trickson said:


> Okay let me see if I can explain this a bit better.
> I have for some time been dealing with Bass Rumble coming through my Turn Table, In fact I have been struggling with it for 40 years! I have really tried everything.
> I then just said to myself if this issue isn't getting solved with all the standoff padding then there is something else going on.
> I thought maybe it's the sound vibrations resonating in between the air space from the standoff's to the TT case. So if this is the problem how do I solve it?
> ...



Yeah... read this and say that again

Keep in mind that with every substance its not about the fact its there, its about the amount you inhale as part of your total intake of fresh air. Same thing with radiation. Its everywhere, and not harmful, until you walk into a zone with high amounts of it. Now, you've also used the stuff to counter vibration, ergo, it picks up vibration as it neutralizes it, getting those particles moving.

This stuff is usually BEHIND a wall, not getting into the air circulation of your indoors. You've already noticed the effect of being close to it. Do the math. Or don't... its your body.






						Healthfully
					

Find your way to better health.




					healthfully.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2020)

If you're concerned about health or even just appearance, there's lots of isolation products out there:
https://www.amazon.com/appliance-vibration-pads/s?k=appliance+vibration+pads

Will probably be more expensive.  Something like this would work better than fiber glass:





						Amazon.com: Diversitech MP4-E E.V.A. Anti-Vibration Pad, 4" x 4" x 7/8" Pack of 4 : Industrial & Scientific
					

Amazon.com: Diversitech MP4-E E.V.A. Anti-Vibration Pad, 4" x 4" x 7/8" Pack of 4 : Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



...and keep it cool so it doesn't catch on fire...

...better yet, put the damn subwoofer on those things so nothing vibrates anymore.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 18, 2020)

I can say from a good bit of experience handling the stuff, that a lot of fiberglass moving around is not where you want to be without breathing and skin protection. You just don't. I've heard stories from other guys working on HVAC systems and they talk about the side-effects like it's a joke, but once it's somewhere in there, not all of it is ever coming out. You only itch for a little while before it falls/gets pushed out. But that doesn't mean it's all gone. Stuff in your skin comes out. Stuff in your esophagus, GI tract, nose, and even your eyes, comes out. But the stuff that gets deeper into your lungs doesn't. Not a good thing to be a tough guy about. Long-term exposure to the lungs is sure-fire respiratory illness.

I can also say from my time working in a hardware store handling much more packaged fiberglass, that you're not likely to experience side-effects if you're not actively manipulating large amounts of it heavily. The way it is often packaged, it is wide open on the top and bottom, so if you squeeze it or drop it I'd expect some particles to break off and be ejected. But again, I've never seen much, if any left behind and nobody ever seemed to suffer side-effects from tossing the bundles around. It doesn't magically evaporate into the air or anything. It needs to be jostled or tugged at. Just sitting there in an open space, it's not doing much. Whether or not the vibrations from the speakers, which it's clearly absorbing, do much to it... who really knows? If it's just a small strip sitting there, it's probably not comparable to the usual circumstances. Not the best choice, but also not "DANGER WILL ROBINSON." I would at least wrap it in some visqueen or plastic drop cloth... and maybe stuff that in a pillow case. When your AC runs... or say you open a door or something, that can be enough to pull some shards into the air, where it can get circulated. I'd think for a piece that small it'd mostly wind up stuck into your ducts, but that's not so great either. If enough accumulates it could still be a problem. Not really the same as being in an attic full of it, or having an exposed wall, but still not something I'd want to do voluntarily. It really ought to be covered up somehow, ideally.

Not an endorsement at all, FWIW I wouldn't do it. I mean, even best-case, you know it's eventually winding up in the carpet and the furniture, which while likely not harmful would definitely be eternally itchy. You might also think of your records! Last thing you want are little shards of glass getting tossed on your vintage vinyl right as you spin it up!


I might ask how heavy your turntable is. Vibration pads can help a lot, but so can simply adding some weight to the turntable. I got one for my mom that's solid MDF on dampened rubber feet and it doesn't pick up a damned thing sitting right next to... interestingly enough a Klipsch floorstander with dual 8" woofers and dual ports pounding the wall right next to where it sits on a small particle board shelf mounted right to that same wall. Might try attaching a slab of it to the bottom somehow. My rule of thumb with TT's is that if you can hold it up with one hand, it's too light. A lighter turntable will resonate much more easily.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 18, 2020)

I would have tried an inflatable Pile/hemorrhoid Cushion ( and later on in life you might feel the need to repurpose it...)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> I would have tried an inflatable Pile/hemorrhoid Cushion ( and later on in life you might feel the need to repurpose it...)


That gave me a fantastic idea:








						Purple® Seat Cushions - Guaranteed To Make Your Butt Feel Great
					

Purple Seat Cushions relieve pressure better than memory foam. Great for drivers, office workers, travelers, or people with back pain. Free shipping!



					purple.com
				



Everywhere Cushion is the cheapest and if the size match the feet on the turntable, it will be perfect: 15“ x 17“ x “1.2”





You'll be jealous of your turntable. 

Edit: for clarity, Purple is a silicone-like material.  It should work very well for cradling electronics (holes for insulation, flexible but yet firm, not flammable, not toxic, returns to natural shape, washable, etc.).


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you're concerned about health or even just appearance, there's lots of isolation products out there:
> https://www.amazon.com/appliance-vibration-pads/s?k=appliance+vibration+pads
> 
> Will probably be more expensive.  Something like this would work better than fiber glass:
> ...


that's what I posted earlier, lol!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2020)

Oops, and I see now my post was virtually copy pasta from basco...which was almost copy pasta from yours.   Great minds think alike. 


Butt seriously, I am sitting on a Purple Royal seat cushion now and it'd be purrfect for the turntable. (づ￣ ³￣)づ


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2020)

WOW what a discussion over a 14"x14" piece of insulation.
Any way like I said doing just the feet is not cutting it and I would venture a guess that for a lot of people this may also be the case.
I now have to consider that old saying : What is the definitions of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over and over again and expecting a different result.
I am sick of it so I had to think outside the box. Putting pad's on the feet was NOT working NO matter what kind of pad used Putting it as far away as I could also did not work.
I was looking around online and seen where someone used sponge under there TT and some put them in sand and this is what got me thinking, Why not a pillow? The pillow worked but man it's too bulky and I can't keep the TT level!
So I thought what about a pad of insulation? It's 3" thick I can cut a small square the size of the TT body. So I did just that.
Since this is working I am NOT going to change it but I will update you on it. I have it covered , Wrapped up really in a cloth and set the TT back onto the pad I made.
See thing is for testing a piece of material I think it was safe you make it sound like I was waving it around or playing with it or some how the slightest little movement of air around it is some how going to do some adverse thing.
I thank you for your concern and your well thought out reasons why not to do what I am, But I am okay.
And really if this helps ANYONE that has been suffering without end like me to solve this issue, I am happy.
Also note like I said this is the second material I have tested (Pillow was first).
I'm looking at some foam too but it needs to be a square piece 14"X14" must be "soft" enough to "cradle the TT in a "bed".
Oh I have a very nice but cheap Denon DP297 TT it only cost's $150.00 Bucks. No plans on getting anything "better" I happy this one is doing the job finally perfectly and that is all I need.
Also this did not cost me a thing and it is out of material I have in home and on hand. Free is a very good price, IMHO.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Oops, and I see now my post was virtually copy pasta from basco...which was almost copy pasta from yours.  Great minds think alike.
> 
> 
> Butt seriously, I am using a Purple Royal seat cushion now and it'd be purrfect for the turntable. (づ￣ ³￣)づ


I never really thought of this but that sounds amazing! See it's things like this that make me happy.

so now here is what it looks like.


----------



## Grog6 (Jan 18, 2020)

When I had this problem, I hung the turntable from the ceiling, on a set of 4 large rubber bands.

I used climbing rope for the structure, and the safety loops in case of rubberband breakage, but it worked really well.

Adding a concrete paver as the base of the unit cancelled all feedback.

You had to be careful adding records, but it wasn't a big deal. 

You can buy different strength/durometer rubber bands, so some experimentation might be in order.

On the fiberglass thing; you do not want to share breathing space with that; tiny fibers of it will embed themselves in you lungs, and will eventually cause emphysema.
They require a respirator now to work with it. (at least, reputable companies do.)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2020)

trickson said:


> so now here is what it looks like.
> View attachment 142572


Just be careful about heat build up.  It's sitting on a whole lot of thermal insulation.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If you're concerned about health or even just appearance, there's lots of isolation products out there:
> https://www.amazon.com/appliance-vibration-pads/s?k=appliance+vibration+pads
> 
> Will probably be more expensive.  Something like this would work better than fiber glass:
> ...



That's the much improved way to do it, put a sub on heavy rubber feet on a heavy, fixed surface. Or separated from the floor, though that also loses you some soundwaves. Especially if down-firing.



trickson said:


> WOW what a discussion over a 14"x14" piece of insulation.
> Any way like I said doing just the feet is not cutting it and I would venture a guess that for a lot of people this may also be the case.
> I now have to consider that old saying : What is the definitions of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over and over again and expecting a different result.
> I am sick of it so I had to think outside the box. Putting pad's on the feet was NOT working NO matter what kind of pad used Putting it as far away as I could also did not work.
> ...



Better!



Grog6 said:


> When I had this problem, I hung the turntable from the ceiling, on a set of 4 large rubber bands.
> 
> I used climbing rope for the structure, and the safety loops in case of rubberband breakage, but it worked really well.
> 
> ...



I've played at gigs where they had this setup, and its perfect, just not when drunk. Not a thing to be leaning on  What they do then is tennis balls under its four feet whille it hangs from the ceiling to fix it so you can do your thing. Pretty neat. Still has table support, but not the vibration.


----------



## Grog6 (Jan 19, 2020)

Adding isolation to the sub kills the low frequency end of things; I put weight on the sub to hold it to the floor.

A 5Hz 500W signal will bounce a sub without the extra weight.

That's the wrong way to go; Isolate the signal source, not the driver you want to move the room. 

I record all my vinyl these days to high sample rate FLAC; that keeps me from having to deal with the turntable and high sound levels.

Purists will bitch, but I cannot hear any difference, nor can my HP distortion analyzer.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

All I know is this fixed the issue completely and totally.
It was easy fast did not cost one dime and well if anyone tries this I can only say I bet it works!
Even with the sub turned up all the way it still worked perfectly! NOT ONE RUMBLE AT FULL VOLUME! 770 FULL watts to all 7.1 speakers and the TT did not give me one bit of feedback! NOT ONE!
I am AMAZED at this as well.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> 770 FULL watts to all 7.1 speakers


You actually get 110W on each channel (like VRAM in SLI/CFx it isn't cumulative, lol)... plus whatever your subwoofer is getting (earlier you appear to mention it was dual-amplified or something). 770W to all seven speakers would make my pituitary vibrate and tickle the inside of my skull...been there, done that in car audio SPL comps. 

Either way, being able to crank your receiver until IT bleeds is an awesome feeling. Enjoy that!!!


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> You actually get 110W on each channel (like VRAM in SLI/CFx it isn't cumulative, lol)... plus whatever your subwoofer is getting (earlier you appear to mention it was dual-amplified or something). 770W to all seven speakers would make my pituitary vibrate and tickle the inside of my skull...been there, done that in car audio SPL comps.
> 
> Either way, being able to crank your receiver until IT bleeds (distorts as they all do when they get to their peak power) is an awesome feeling. Enjoy that!!!


It makes me happy and I know the stats on the system Yes the sub is dual amplified and 800Wats total power out. My speaker is barely enough to handle it but manages well.
My system doesn't have much noticeable distortion mainly because I have the best speakers you can get Klipsch RF series Speakers are like 90% of the distortion battle. At a Total Harmonic Distortion of 0.005 % That is really low and I bet you couldn't hear it on my system at all. But hey I'm the only one that can't hear it at full volume.








						Denon AVR-3802 Specs
					

View full Denon AVR-3802 specs on CNET.




					www.cnet.com
				



*Amplifier*

Output Power / Total   770 Watt
Input Impedance       47 KOhm
Input Sensitivity         200 mV
No matter how you look at it that is a lot of power, Even 110 watts for a room this size is more than enough.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> WOW what a discussion over a 14"x14" piece of insulation.
> Any way like I said doing just the feet is not cutting it and I would venture a guess that for a lot of people this may also be the case.
> I now have to consider that old saying : What is the definitions of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over and over again and expecting a different result.
> I am sick of it so I had to think outside the box. Putting pad's on the feet was NOT working NO matter what kind of pad used Putting it as far away as I could also did not work.
> ...



I agree. Fiberglass is fine. people have it in their attic and walls. Maybe, if you were manufacturing the stuff, it'd be harmful, but not as a little pad like you have. It's just itchy as hell. The 'itching powder' you could buy as a kid was just strands of fiberglass insulation. It does look a lot better now you have it covered though.


----------



## Grog6 (Jan 19, 2020)

My car systems are limited by the speaker capabilities; 75W rms for 4 channels, and 550rpms for the sub.

It's much louder/better than my house system, but I just repaired an amp that will take that to 120rms, 0,001% distortion.
We'll see if that helps, it's only 3dB.


----------



## basco (Jan 19, 2020)

we just want ya to be safe Mr.trickson


----------



## freeagent (Jan 19, 2020)

What about a granite slab, or even concrete, rubber isolation feet?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

freeagent said:


> What about a granite slab, or even concrete, rubber isolation feet?


Tried it and it never worked for me. in fact it made it worse. 
Plastic picks up and resonates sound much better than say wood.


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 19, 2020)

Can I just take a minute to say I just realized you're watching Trailer Park Boys? Good man.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Can I just take a minute to say I just realized you're watching Trailer Park Boys? Good man.


Yes I am. I do every day as I have for 20 years now. I love them.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yes the sub is dual amplified and 800Wats total power out.


I'm wondering how this actually works/how it is wired. Is it a dual voice coil setup and you have each side powered? How does that work with such lopsided amounts of power going to each? Honestly, I I don't see the need for bi-amplification if you have several hundred watts on one amp...

Just as a side note, your THD ranges from 0.05 % - 0.7 % depending on frequency. Still not a lot, but not 0.005 either.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I'm wondering how this actually works/how it is wired. Is it a dual voice coil setup and you have each side powered? How does that work with such lopsided amounts of power going to each? Honestly, I I don't see the need for bi-amplification if you have several hundred watts on one amp...
> 
> Just as a side note, your THD ranges from 0.05 % - 0.7 % depending on frequency. Still not a lot, but not 0.005 either.


Well the Sub goes through a pre-amp then it goes into the Power sub.
The powered subwoofer is all I am counting that is 800W.
I'm not sure what the pre-ampout is for the sub though.

Also just a side note: My speakers and the crossovers that are in them are more than enough to compensate for any THD that this system can produce.
When you take the speakers into account ( As any Audiophile does) and get the best then THD is a non sequitur.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> Well the Sub goes through a pre-amp then it goes into the Power sub.
> The powered subwoofer is all I am counting that is 800W.
> I'm not sure what the pre-ampout is for the sub though.


Does a pre-amp send any power to the speakers? I thought it is line level and the Amp amplifies that signal...

That said, the amp on that sub is 800W? Nice! What model Klipsch is that?


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Does a pre-amp send any power to the speakers? I thought it is line level and the Amp amplifies that signal...
> 
> That said, the amp on that sub is 800W? Nice! What model Klipsch is that?


The AMP is not Klipsch it is a, Though I think they did make some of the Energy line.
*Energy S-10.3 800-Watt *
Got it from a goodwill bin the woofer was toast and so was the box but the AMP was still good LOL.
The Klipsch speaker is from a system I got a while back that I had I took it out and modded everything. It's a mess of different things ( Probably why the foam tore in the first place lol) but works great.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> Also just a side note: My speakers and the crossovers that are in them are more than enough to compensate for any THD that this system can produce.
> When you take the speakers into account ( As any Audiophile does) and get the best then THD is a non sequitur.


Generally, the crossover doesn't have much to do with THD levels (what do you mean by compensate?? That doesn't make sense). We assume all speakers of decent quality (as yours are) are crossed over in the first place (that is correct with vs without, but any with doesn't affect THD). But if the speakers get sent 0.XX% THD, the crossover doesn't filter out any distortion, but simply chokes the frequency one way or another (AFAIK).


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Generally, the crossover doesn't have much to do with THD levels (what do you mean by compensate?? That doesn't make sense). We assume all speakers of decent quality (as yours are) are crossed over in the first place (that is correct with vs without, but any with doesn't affect THD). But if the speakers get sent 0.XX% THD, the crossover doesn't filter out any distortion, but simply chokes the frequency one way or another (AFAIK).


I'm no expert at all. I do know however that a good speaker system with good crossovers and a good system can an does help with THD.
Though it is present I doubt that the human ear or at least MINE can hear it.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> with good crossovers and a good system can an does help with THD


No you are not an expert, lol. Neither am I... but as I said, a crossover doesn't really affect THD. All it does is send high frequencies to the tweets, mids to midrange driver(s), and low to the woofer/sub. The signal is already amplified when it hits the crossover so any THD that exists is already there.









						How to choose a crossover
					

Send the right signal to your speakers and tweeters




					www.crutchfield.com
				




I know you can't 'hear' it, but my point is to supplement the information you have and increase the understanding.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> No you are not an expert, lol. Neither am I... but as I said, a crossover doesn't really affect THD. All it does is send high frequencies to the tweets, mids to midrange driver(s), and low to the woofer/sub. The signal is already amplified when it hits the crossover so any THD that exists is already there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it, and I thank you I love to learn new things, I do not know everything far from it. I can be and have been taught wrong though.  I have however heard a difference from a cheep crossover the one where they just use a cap. and ones that use fancy boards with strange coils and caps on them. Bose does this Sony uses nothing more than a cap. But yeah to really hear 0.0005% or 0.7% is really hard IMHO. But I am not an expert by any means just a guy that loves great sound at high volume and I have achieved just that IMHO.
I really wished you could hear this setup now, It''s just off the chart AMAZING!
So the crossover isn't also a sound filter? I always thought it was not just a fine tuner but a filter to straighten out the signal making it more uniform like straightening out the highs for the tweeter and the mids for the mid-range and so on.  but I guess I am leaning new things at my old age.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 19, 2020)

trickson said:


> So the crossover isn't also a sound filter? I always thought it was not just a fine tuner but a filter to straighten out the signal making it more uniform like straightening out the highs for the tweeter and the mids for the mid-range and so on. but I guess I am leaning new things at my old age.


The link I provided tells you exactly what a crossover does. 



> A crossover is an electronics device that takes a single input signal and creates two or three output signals consisting of separated bands of high-, mid-, and low-range frequencies. The different bands of frequencies feed the different speakers, or “drivers,” in a sound system: tweeters, woofers, and subwoofers.
> 
> Think of a crossover network as an audio traffic cop, directing highs to your tweeters, midrange to your woofers, and low bass to your sub.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 19, 2020)

Sometimes a little extra THD can make the sound a little warmer, but generally more isn’t better.  It depends on the amp I guess. I recently sold off my collection of Denon’s and h/k’s.


----------



## fyud64 (Nov 30, 2020)

Trick
I too have been taken prisoner from the RUMBLE MONSTER. I have a very nice audiophile system with a tt and have recently been unable to enjoy it due to Rumble coming through my speakers and subwoofers. Today I said to myself that I did not want to listen to my VPI Tunrtable until I get rid of the Rumble. I did a Google search and was directed to your post about Rumble. I'm going to try it and I will get back to you soon with my results. I am so, so sick of Rumble.


----------



## agentnathan009 (Nov 30, 2020)

trickson said:


> Okay let me see if I can explain this a bit better.
> I have for some time been dealing with Bass Rumble coming through my Turn Table, In fact I have been struggling with it for 40 years! I have really tried everything.
> I then just said to myself if this issue isn't getting solved with all the standoff padding then there is something else going on.
> I thought maybe it's the sound vibrations resonating in between the air space from the standoff's to the TT case. So if this is the problem how do I solve it?
> ...



Fiberglass insulation is not asbestos, but the crushed/broken glass fibers are still a hazard to your lungs and in the state of California glass fiber insulation is considered a carcinogen. I would consider finding a substitute. As an FYI, asbestos is a fiber substance as well, just like glass fiber, though its source (naturally occurring rock) is different. You could try putting your sub on SVS sound isolation feet to help isolate the sub from your house structure and similar or the same feet for turntable. I use the SVS isolation feet on my SB-2000 and they work well.

SVS SoundPath Subwoofer Isolation System | Fix subwoofer rattle and improve bass (svsound.com)


----------

